# Modifier identifiant Apple



## jamesk57 (19 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour. 
Il y a de nombreuses années j’ai créé mon ID APPLE avec une adresse mail @orange.fr. Depuis j’utilise une adresse mail @icloud.com. Je voudrais utiliser cette adresse comme ID. J’ai essayé mais cela ne fonctionne pas. On me dit que l’adresse iCloud est déjà utilisée. Normal c’est la mienne. Existe t’il un moyen de faire la modification. 
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Décembre 2019)

Un peu de lecture si ce n’est pas déjà fait






						Modification de votre identifiant Apple
					

Si vous n’utilisez plus l’adresse e-mail associée à votre identifiant Apple, vous pouvez la modifier. Vous ne perdrez pas l’accès à vos contacts, achats ni autres informations de compte.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Igrekoa2n (19 Décembre 2019)

Il va falloir mettre votre adresse iCloud comme adresse mail secondaire pour votre compte Apple. Ensuite, patientez au minimum 30 jours pour pouvoir ensuite en faire votre identifiant principal.


----------



## jamesk57 (20 Décembre 2019)

Merci à vous. J’avais bien saisi l’idée d’ajouter l’adresse comme alias mais quand j’ai une erreur quand je veux l’ajouter.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (21 Décembre 2019)

Vous n'arrivez pas à l'ajouter en adresse secondaire ? Il se passe quoi exactement ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2019)

Normalement on ne peut pas utiliser son adresse icloud Comme identifiant de son compte Apple.


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Normalement on ne peut pas utiliser son adresse icloud Comme identifiant de son compte Apple.



Non...


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Décembre 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Non...



C’est tout à fait possible!


----------



## Igrekoa2n (4 Janvier 2020)

Je confirme. J'avais un identifiant Apple avec une adresse gmail. J'ai créé par la suite une autre adresse iCloud que j'ai mis en secondaire, et après plusieurs semaines, j'ai pu la passer en adresse principale.


----------



## jamesk57 (8 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour. Impossible pour moi. Il me dit que l’adresse est déjà utilisée. Normal c’est la mienne.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Janvier 2020)

Vous êtes bien passés par appleid.apple.com ?
Il faut garder votre adresse mail de base comme principale, et rajouter votre nouvelle adresse iCloud en adresse secondaire sur votre compte. Ensuite, patientez un bon mois.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Janvier 2020)

ou alors ça ne marche pas car tu as deux apple ID


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Janvier 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ou alors ça ne marche pas car tu as deux apple ID


En effet, il faut distinguer la création d'une adresse mail iCloud.com que l'on voudrait ensuite utiliser comme identifiant Apple, et la création d'un compte Apple totalement indépendant avec une adresse iCloud.com


----------



## diana19 (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je vous expose mon cas car je ne sais si c'est le même souci. J'ai modifié mon identifiant apple et j'ai utilisé une adresse iCloud. Tous mes appareils sont reconnus dans appleid , mon iPad et mon iPhone ont accepté le nouvel identifiant.  Mon ordi (à partir duquel j'ai fait la modification)  est bien identifié sur mon nouvel identifiant (j'ai dû me connecter à apple store pour qu'il le reconnaisse) .  Mais par contre impossible de configurer iCloud qui est grisé dans les préférences systèmes. Et quand je vais sur iCloud drive il voit bien l'pad l'iphone mais  pas le MacBook Pro.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (27 Mars 2020)

Coup de téléphone à Apple Care (0805 540 003) qui saura te dire s'il y a un blocage sur ton compte qui empêche son utilisation sur ton ordinateur.


----------

